# Reconfigure Dust Collector



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

I am looking at the Grizzly G1030Z2P to take and reconfigure like people do with HF dust collectors. Right now it's priced at $472. It is 3hp and a 12" impeller. Has anybody done this or does anyone have any ideas about this project? Looking to get better dust collection on a retired man's budget.


----------



## Aaron312 (Jan 16, 2020)

I assume you mean adding a cyclone or thein baffle with a dust barrel. Most (all?) of the HF mods I have seen turn the fan/motor on the side so the inlet pipe is vertical. Then they exhaust thru a flex hose to a filter or bag. I have a G0548P with the same rigid exhaust "tube" as this model has. The flanges on both ends of the exhaust tube are rectangular, not square. (It looks like this 3hp model is the same.) That makes it impossible to just rotate the fan/motor 90 degrees like you could if it were a hose connection. You would need to build a special plenum or some kind of adaptor flange. I plan on doing that - someday. If anyone has done this with a "rigid tube" style machine (powermatic and others are all alike) I would love to see pictures.

Thanks.


----------



## clagwell (Dec 20, 2018)

> I am looking at the Grizzly G1030Z2P to take and reconfigure like people do with HF dust collectors.


"Reconfigure" covers a lot of options. Can you be more specific?

e.g.:

Direct vent with no separators or bags

Cartridge filters

Thien preseparator

Thien modification to collector rings

Cyclone

Other ???


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

I have the Grizzly G0548Z, 2hp with a 1 micron canister filter and it does a great job. I use a Super Dust Deputy cyclone with two 4" PVC collection pipes (in lieu of a 6" line because of the high cost of fittings) with a 4" blast gate and flexible DC hose to each machine. I will run between 1 - 3 blast gates open simultaneously with great collection.

I wanted to stay away from the bag-type dust collectors and very much prefer a canister for their superior filtering (1 micron vs 3 micron). Given the similarity in price between the G1030Z2P and the G0548ZP and your shop requirements (from the pictures in your profile), better filtering might be a better choice over the overall power. I have been more than satisfied with collection from my 2hp unit and it has been more than adequate for my shop.

Adding a cyclone (or similar separator) can make a tremendous difference in the amount of material collected and kept out of the DC bag & filter, and thus requires less frequent rotation of the filter cleaning handle (which I only really rarely have to do).

I use a combination shop vac / Dust Deputy for benchtop and handleld tool dust collection, but may plumb these into the Grizzly at some point in time.


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

Yes Aaron312 That was a concern I had also, that being the rectangular openings. Not sure I can make that work. I am pretty sure I can come up with an adaptor.


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

Battleridge do you get fine particles in the air. Or does 2hp handle that ok. I have a 1hp and its not nearly enough to do much dust collection.


----------



## tvrgeek (Nov 19, 2013)

We all need an secondary ambient air collector. I built mine from an old furnace blower and MERV 13 filters. Even with my big Jet canister dust collector, it is amazing how much it picks up.


----------



## chip73 (May 4, 2012)

Thanks Tvrgeek, you bring up a good point. I can't afford enough collection to pick up all the fine dust so this adds another layer of protection.


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

> Battleridge do you get fine particles in the air. Or does 2hp handle that ok. I have a 1hp and its not nearly enough to do much dust collection.
> 
> - chip73


I haven't noticed any problem with fine particles from anything that is connected to the dust collector and my desire to keep fine particles to a minimum was the reason I focused on getting a one micron canister filter instead of a bag style model which can cause additional fine particles to suspend into the air. I do know that there is a huge difference when I am using the dust collector and when I'm not (i.e. I forget to open a blast gate) and I will get a lot of dust in the shop without dust collection, particularly with the radial arm saw.

When you are considering the difference between a 2hp and a 3hp unit, the main improvement would come if you are using multiple machines (3+) simultaneously with several blast gates being open - thus requiring more overall volume / cfm. If you are only running one or two machines at the same time, I don't think there will be much of a difference between a 2 or 3 hp dust collector. While a larger dust collector may be rated at a higher cfm, there is only so much flow that you are going to get through one or two open dust ports and dust collection pipes & hoses.

Another thing I did with my dust collector was to re-locate the power switch from the machine to a spot on the wall that is convenient to reach (it supplies the receptacle that the DC is plugged into). With my shop design, it works out very well and I didn't have the expense of a remote switch - or having a remote control and setting it down & not being able to find it.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> We all need an secondary ambient air collector. I built mine from an old furnace blower and MERV 13 filters. Even with my big Jet canister dust collector, it is amazing how much it picks up.
> 
> - tvrgeek


I have a big Jet canister as well. I turned off the light snd shined a flashlight in the air, scary.

I am ordering a Dust Deputy and I am going to exhaust the blower outside. I don't want any of that in the air if I can avoid it. Additional filtration is picking up some of that dust, but a lot of it is still there and being breathed in.

Does anyone else have pictures of installations with the motor only being used? (no bag, no filter)

It's been a while since I looked, but I am planning to separate wood chips before the blower, then exhaust out of the shop. Then let hot or cold air in (bummer for cold days, but I'd rather heat clean air more if needed).


----------



## BattleRidge (Oct 22, 2017)

> It s been a while since I looked, but I am planning to separate wood chips before the blower, then exhaust out of the shop. Then let hot or cold air in (bummer for cold days, but I d rather heat clean air more if needed).
> 
> - BroncoBrian


Keep in mind that if you exhaust your DC outside, your shop will require a large amount of make-up air. This can create a dangerous situation if you are heating with natural gas, propane, fuel oil, wood/coal and such by potentially reversing the exhaust of deadly combustion products and bringing them into the building and the workshop instead of outside where they would naturally flow. Carbon monoxide can and does kill.

You might be surprised about how much the outside exhausting from the DC will increase your heating costs. If you decide to do this, it might be a good idea to keep your replaced parts in the event you decide to no longer vent outside.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

> You might be surprised about how much the outside exhausting from the DC will increase your heating costs. If you decide to do this, it might be a good idea to keep your replaced parts in the event you decide to no longer vent outside.
> 
> - BattleRidge


Understood and agreed. I use an electric heater. I also have my DC on remote so it is not blowing for fun. I am choosing to increase my heating bill to save my lungs. I know quite a few people have done it and it has worked well for them.

Keeping the parts is a good idea too. Easily assembled. I am fortunate to live in a mild climate too. I don't have to use the shop when it is 20 degrees, and it does not get above 85 often. I heat the shop up for an hour on cold days and that is usually fine. I get solar gain in the winter and Colorado spring/summer/fall are great with the doors open.


----------



## wapakfred (Jul 29, 2011)

> Thanks Tvrgeek, you bring up a good point. I can t afford enough collection to pick up all the fine dust so this adds another layer of protection.
> 
> - chip73


 Well, maybe. I think ambient air cleaners are great and everyone should have one. But I don't think they do much for your health. To me, it seems like by the time the dust gets to your air cleaner, it's already in your lungs. True enough, it might reduce somewhat the amount you breathe in after it runs a while but you'll still be getting the fine stuff in there. Having said that, they do clean a lot of particles from the air; those that might land somewhere and get stirred up again are trapped and that's a big plus.


----------



## kelvancra (May 4, 2010)

When adapters become too much of a problem, I just remember I'm a converter of wood shapes and designs. Said another way, I'll make my own adapters from plywood or whatever is handy. For example, one of my cyclones required an adapter to allow the four inch hoses to tie up with the Super Dusty Deputy openings. Too, the large flex hose was too small to fit over the four bag Grizzly.


















For the issue of walking around half the shop to get to the power switch, I have heavy cable and rare earth magnets, so I just extended the control switch by way of twisted lead cable.


----------

